# I used to eat cake > Conquered my hill from hell!



## MattHB (7 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 18 November 2011]

My commute on a Friday is my biggest journey of the week. Setting off from Poole Quay and going to Lansdowne in Bournemouth. From the start I chose to take the slightly longer route around the various parks on the lovely (but exposed) cycle track, into Lilliput, then down into sandbanks and along the 4 miles of promenade to Bournemouth peer. Normally I'd walk up the massive cliff scaling hill that to me, always looked rediculous and all I could really do was laugh at it, the walk up!

Well, today after 4 weeks of doing the route I made the entire trip of 7 miles in 29 mins! I also made it up the huge hill!!

I'm so chuffed!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Mar 2012)

Well done! Now, you _really _deserve some chocolate cake  to keep up your energy levels


----------

